# Kinamusta sana kita



## iggyca

Are these sentences correct?

Kinamusta sana kita pero di kita nakita. (I would have said hi but I did not see you.)

Kamustahin sana kita kanina pero kita nakita. (I would have said hi earlier but I did not see you.)


----------



## jenny_lo

Hi iggyca,

The two sentences don't sound good. Here's my suggestion:
*
Kakamustahin *sana kita pero di kita nakita. (I would have said hi but I did not see you.)
*Kakamustahin* sana kita kanina pero kita nakita. (I would have said hi earlier but I did not see you.) 

I believe that these are conditional sentences. The verb is usually in the future form. Other natives can add something with regard to this or correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## niernier

*Kakamustahin* sana kita kanina pero di kita nakita. (I would have said hi earlier but I did not see you.) 

Just a small correction (in red highlight).


----------



## gabud

*Kukumustahin* not _Kakamustahin_


----------



## niernier

Both are widely accepted. Either kukumustahin or kakamustahin will do.


----------



## gabud

widely accepted, but incorrect.
one example:

Pupunta ka ba *kila* Juan? (I see/hear this phrase all the time)

Walang salitang "*kila*" sa Filipino dictionary (instead of *kina*)
Wala ring "*kamusta*" sa Filipino dictionary.

So hindi lahat ng widely accepted ay tama. Kaya unti-unting nabubura ang wikang Filipino dahil sa maling paggamit ng mga salita.

This is my opinion.


----------



## sangrecaliente.sanchaud

In lingustics, this is what we call, "langue" and "parole".

Langue is the prescribed grammar. Parole on the other hand is how it is actually used. This happens in all languages that have either multiple dialects and/or standards.

In this case :

The prescribed grammatical form is "kukumustahin" this is the langue. On the other hand, the actual speech of many people shows that they use "kakamustahin". Which among the two is correct depends upon whether you are talking to a "precriptivist" or those who prescibe how the language is spoken or to a "descriptivist" or those who merely describe how language is used.

Bottom line. It doesn´t affect the meaning. Anyone will understand what are you trying to say.

Now, grammatically...

Tagalog has no subjunctive mood. This mood is used to express wishes, desires, hopes, or other things that does not exist or did not happen. To the Tagalog-speakers, since it is in the "contemplative aspect" (something that exists only in the mind) we use the "kukumustahin". 

The word "sana" expresses the subjucntive mood. Clue, anything that is already done uses the verb in the perfect aspect. Everything that is in progress, whether in the past, present or future, uses the imperfect/progessive aspect. And everything that has not yet happened uses the contemplative aspect.

Should you have any more question here, please feel free to ask me. Austronesian Verbs are always very complex.

sangrecaliente.sangchaud@gmail.com


----------



## mapangarap

Kumustá, from Spanish como está --> comoesta --> kumustá.

Kumustá is the correct and preferred form.

Kumustá is not an Austronesian verb.


----------



## mataripis

Babatiin sana kita kaya lang wala ka duon.This is another way to say it in Tagalog.


----------

